# T-shirt Design Inspiration: All You Need to Know



## Printsome (Jul 31, 2013)

Hello there!

Today we want to talk about *design*! 

Here at Printsome, many of our team members have a background in design which makes us prone to sympathise with designer problems, like inspiration problems!

That's the reason we have created a *complete list of some well liked designs*. Let’s take a look and *try to understand why they’re so popular*!

Check out the list and get inspired here! --> *http://printso.me/TshirtDsgn*


































Have an awesome day!


----------

